# SaltDog Salter Peice of Crap.



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I recently purchased a new saltdog walk behind salter and after only 5 bags through it the left wheel is locking up constantly and the frame has cracked in half underneath the spreader itself. This thing must me defective i am not rough on equiptment at all.. Hope i can get a new one. Anyone else have the same issues with saltdogs walk behind??


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Had a similar experience with two of my salt dogg walk behind spreaders. One was never right out of the box, couldn't get the gear and teeth to line up no matter how much it was played with. The second lasted about 2 bags before it did the same thing, locked up, teeth not engaging properly. Would not recommend buying them. Here is the link to the story of our spreaders.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111555


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bdlawncare;1427940 said:


> I recently purchased a new saltdog walk behind salter and after only 5 bags through it the left wheel is locking up constantly and the frame has cracked in half underneath the spreader itself. This thing must me defective i am not rough on equiptment at all.. Hope i can get a new one. Anyone else have the same issues with saltdogs walk behind??


Send back to the guy you bought it from


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a salt dog walk behind salter, used it for the last storm, the wheels and gears are fine, the first bag of rock salt i put in this piece of crap caked up and nothing would drop down to the spreader. had to spread the salt by hand. i guess this is not to be used with rock salt. Does anyone know how it work with calcium chloride pellets? Thanks, Tony


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought one of these this season. I intended to use it for ice melt pellets, which it works not too bad for. I have also run through 50 88lb bags of rock salt because I couldn't justify a v box for a couple small lots. I am rapidly changing my mind on that, but that is a separate topic....

No real problems yet, but I have had some bridging if the rock salt is not coarse. Just wiggle it a little and it clears. I haven't been impressed with the build quality, but I guess what can you expect when its made in crapchina. I figure it will be a throw away at the end of the season. Anybody know of a well made unit?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We have a stainless one it is on IRS second or third year with no issues. I have a carbon steel one and one wheel us frozen up on that one.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Have a carbon steel 3 yrs old, uses 10-15 bags of calcium a run, rides in the back of the truck all winter, never had an issue.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Most of the people in my area that had them said they were junk. I bought a Scotts plastic/metal unit for like $60 at Lowes or Home Depot and it is still going strong, Lol


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ive gone through 4 of them and I agree they are not good. I would contact scott he will try to make things right. My guys hate them. Dont get me wrong I love buyers and im thier biggest fan but this product is not good and has been out for years, you would think it would be a better product by now. But in thier deffense I tried the Snow Ex and the Meyer and the Meyer was by far the worst out of the three. The snow ex lasted a little longer but for the price tag on it, it was the biggest let down. Im ordering 2 spyker's Ive heard good things and the price is not to bad. The biggest problem we had was the wheels kept breaking, and axels kept locking up, and bla bla bla.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smith......

My electric 2 yarder is 10 years old. Rebuilt the motor last year for cheap and haven't put any other money in it.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

agurdo17;1430341 said:


> Smith......
> 
> My electric 2 yarder is 10 years old. Rebuilt the motor last year for cheap and haven't put any other money in it.


Dude we are talking about WALK BEHIND speaders........


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I had one that lasted for 8,000lbs of rock salt before the gear stripped out(half a season). Brought it back to the dealer fixed it and now it works fine. I have a bout 17,000lbs of product threw it.(Rock salt, industrial blue, and peladow)

It sounds like you got a lemon. With the frame being cracked bring it back I'm sure they'll replace it.

I have 2 now I like them. hhttp://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/WalkBehindSpreaders/images/WB100B_detail-pg.jpg


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Earthscapes;1430415 said:


> Dude we are talking about WALK BEHIND speaders........


my bad.... had been reading about spreaders..... if u guys find one that lasts let me know. ive never had one last more than 2 seasons even if i fluid film the hell out of it all the time.


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

Glad I saw this before buying one. What do you guys like for walk behind spreaders?


----------



## targetlawn25 (Nov 17, 2011)

I purchased one (walk behind salt dog) because the website states it throws sand . . . Well it didn't and the sand salt mix i used was dry. I had to shovel by hand on four of my steep driveways.

Next storm i tryed rock salt it threw the product for about 10 feet and then it wouldn't throw anymore unless i picked it up and banged it down every 5 feet. It is a terrible product and i'm going to return it.

The third storm i tryed magic salt it didn't throw it at all.

So my question is what type of sand and salt does it actually work with?
I tryed each product with the grate in and out and with the (cotterpin / agitator) in and out.
I called the reps at buyers and they said to run rock salt with the pin in even though the instructions state do not keep the pin in for rock salt, they also said all my product must have been wet . . .news flash it's snowing when you load the material.

This is an expensive product and i am really pee'd that i have to return it.

I had to order mine as i heard good things about them . . . Extremely dissappointed.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I had one for a few days it went in the trash. I purchased a shindawa and I love it sand salt mix 30' it holds. Up well and it came with
a cover. You might want to look at them. FYI NOT CHEAP but worth it just my 2¢ 

I love my Z


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I use a cheapie I bought from Menard's 2 seasons ago. I use only calcium on the few accounts we salt. It has pneumatic tires, and holds about 1 50lb bag at a time, but I have found that it works much better only filling it half to 3/4 of the way at a time.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

for sidewalks? We cut he bottoms off 5 qt oil jugs with the big handle and they work great..Thumbs Up...you can control where the ice melt is placed cutting waste...takes a little more walking but worth it when you cut product use by 30% @ $20 a bag


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Check the parts manual. sounds like they are put together wrong. Ive seen these things put together wrong many times. We have 10 of these things. had this problem and all you need to do is fix the washer placement. if the gears are catching likely the washers are in the wrong place.


----------

